# Water vs. Carbonated Water?



## mb05 (Oct 29, 2006)

Is drinking water the same as drinking carbonated water? I'm a water drinker but am looking for a little variety while I'm pregnant.

Thanks!


----------



## kristinc (Jan 25, 2007)

i would stay away from carbonated water because the phosphorus (the carbonation) competes with calcium therefore preventing complete calcium abosrption. the only way i think it is a good idea is if it settles your stomach with morning sickness and then once the m/s goes away i would switch back to good old water.


----------



## MommyHammy (Apr 22, 2007)

I drink mostly SanPeligreno (a sparkling water) because regular water makes me totally nauseous. I don't think there is enough phos in sparkling water to make that much of a difference with calcium absorbtion. However, I also end up getting alot of extra calcium though because of all the TUMS I take for heartburn so it even if it was I would never notice.


----------



## roseoffred (Jun 15, 2006)

There are a couple of natural sparkling (naturally carbonated) waters that have a good amount of calcium and other minerals as well. That would be just as good if not better than regular water, esp if you drink ultra purified or reverse osmosis water.


----------



## pamama (May 22, 2005)

I drink mostly seltzer or sparkling water right now. Plain water makes me really nauseaus unless it is super ice cold. I do take calcium supplements though.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I drink seltzer as well as plain (but very cold) water. The seltzer helped get me off soda and for a while was about the only way I could get enough water down, esp. since I've been so sick this whole pregnancy.


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

My midwife suggested seltzer water as a healthy alternative to sugar drinks. I put lime in it. Yum.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I use my soda club and drink all my water bubbly - but it is regular tap water to begin with unless I make to the spring by my mom's house. It helps with the flavor I find objectionable locally and keeps me from buying bottle after bottle (even if I do recycle them).


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I drink a glass of cranberry juice (or other juices) mixed with seltzer water when I'm totally bored with plain water. I do drink a TON of water though, which I NEVER did before I got pg.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyHammy* 
However, I also end up getting alot of extra calcium though because of all the TUMS I take for heartburn so it even if it was I would never notice.

Be careful. That's the wrong "kind" of calcium you need. You want calcium citrate. Also, the calcium in Tums can cause kidney stones.


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristinc* 
i would stay away from carbonated water because the phosphorus (the carbonation) competes with calcium therefore preventing complete calcium abosrption. the only way i think it is a good idea is if it settles your stomach with morning sickness and then once the m/s goes away i would switch back to good old water.

There is no phosphorus in carbonated water. The carbonation from selter water is from carbon dioxide hence the term carbonation.

I think the phosphorus you may be thinking of is from coca cola or pepsi in which they add phosphoric acid to.

Carbonated water is just as good as still water. CO2 is not a hinderance to any biological function in your body.

My Ph.D is in chemistry by the way.


----------



## nicolena (Oct 10, 2005)

Gerolsteiner is great! It's 8% calcium per serving (for non-preggos); I get charley-horses when I stop drinking it. (I can't have diary right now.) It's pretty reasonably priced for mineral water. I would definitely advise making sure your water, sparkling or still, is full of minerals, they way it's supposed to be







.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicolena* 
Gerolsteiner is great! It's 8% calcium per serving (for non-preggos); I get charley-horses when I stop drinking it. (I can't have diary right now.) It's pretty reasonably priced for mineral water. I would definitely advise making sure your water, sparkling or still, is full of minerals, they way it's supposed to be







.

That's great about Gerolsteiner! DH drinks it all the time, and I'll start drinking moer of it. (We buy it in cases at TJs.)

Thanks for your input, Inspired.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I CRAVE mineral water during pregnancy. I've always assumed it must be good for me (the trace minerals).


----------

